
America’s Main Streets Are No Match for Amazon - shaki-dora
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/03/amazon-local-retail/554681/?utm_source=feed&amp;single_page=true
======
chmaynard
This is a rather superficial article that offers nothing new to the
discussion. The irony is that general-interest magazines such as The Atlantic
are also being replaced by blogs and websites that do real investigative
reporting and deep analysis of social issues.

